# The Gaze of Solemnity.



## Dave Spencer (13 Mar 2008)

Anybody know where I have lifted the name for this scape from?

Here is a hastily taken pic of my 60cm from a couple of weeks ago straight after planting, water change bubbles, reflections and all.

This will hopefully turn in to a potential competition entry. I`ll see how the Pogostemon helferi goes, and decide whether to let it cover the sandy area.

Rotala _sp_ `green`
Rotala sp `Nanjenshan`
Rotala rotundifolia
Didiplis diandra
Nesaea pedicellata
Cryptocoryne parva
Hygrophila corymbosa `Compact`
Utricularia graminifolia
Pogostemon helferi






For those interested, the low plant mass called for a bit of an anti algae plan to compensate for this. especially since the filter was totally cleaned, and this is a high light tank.

Here is what I have done:

Lighting reduced to 48W, with the extra 24w only switched on periodically.
50% water changes daily for two weeks, slowly reducing to 50% each week.
Mulm from an existing tank.
CO2 in excess of 30ppm (no fish yet).
Purigen.
Zeolite.
Ferts to excess.
Reduced filter media to improve filter output.
Flourish Excel.

Dave


----------



## Garuf (13 Mar 2008)

Very nice, reminds me ofl landudno....


----------



## George Farmer (13 Mar 2008)

Nice rock composition, Dave.

Is that a plain sand substrate?


----------



## Dave Spencer (13 Mar 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Is that a plain sand substrate?



I think I see where you are coming from, George. The P. helferi will be able to find aqua soil around the edges of the rocks, which is where I originally wanted to keep it.

It will be interesting to see how it copes when it sends out shoots in to the inert sand. Some of the C. parva is in aqua soil and some in inert sand as well. I want to have a little go at checking out the whole heavy root feeder/needs a nutrient rich substrate thing.

I have my doubts about this line of thinking, and will see how good old EI and sand compares to EI and aqua soil. I suspect the latter will win, but I reckon I should still be able to get some healthy growth in the sand as well.

Dave.


----------



## StevenA (13 Mar 2008)

Pop Tart, can you envision
A free world of clear division?
For too long they held us under
But I know we're getting over
In Detroit with the Nashville tears
Like you said, it's down in the heat with the broken numbers
Down in the gaze of solemnity
Down in the way you've held together

 

Try,Try,Try by the Smashing Pumpkins :?:

 8)


----------



## Dave Spencer (13 Mar 2008)

Tourney said:
			
		

> Try,Try,Try by the Smashing Pumpkins :?:
> 8)



Freaking nerd.   I didn`t think anyone would get it that quickly.  

Dave


----------



## StevenA (13 Mar 2008)

Sorry Dave, should've held on for another day maybe  

Great band though


----------



## ceg4048 (13 Mar 2008)

Sweet one Dave. Definitely leave the fish out and blast away with the gas. It may be coincidence but my UG started failing when I became sloppy with the Excel application. Are those the same rocks as used in the Welsh Mountains? Cool dude.  8) 

Cheers,


----------



## daniel19831123 (13 Mar 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Very nice, reminds me ofl landudno....



Landudno? That's all the way in westwales near camarthen.... How random.


----------



## Moss Man (13 Mar 2008)

Very impressive, I love those rocks, there aren't any good rocks where I live...

You seem to have a very similar choice of plants to me, in my next tank, most of the plants you mention I will be keeping.


----------



## John Starkey (13 Mar 2008)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Anybody know where I have lifted the name for this scape from?
> 
> Here is a hastily taken pic of my 60cm from a couple of weeks ago straight after planting, water change bubbles, reflections and all.
> 
> ...



Hi Dave, you are really getting into these rock themes and in my opinion you are coming up with some nice designs well done mate and good luck with it, see you at TGM regards john.


----------



## Ed Seeley (13 Mar 2008)

I've found the plants in my tank have done as well, if not better than some in the Aquasoil.  I think so much is leaching from the Aquasoil that it really doesn't seem to matter at the moment.  And I'm hardly the most consistent with my fertilising either so it must be from the Aquasoil!


----------



## Themuleous (14 Mar 2008)

Another great scape Dave 

Sam


----------



## Dave Spencer (15 Mar 2008)

Thanks for the positive replies everyone. Negative comments/criticism are welcome as well, if you feel like having a go.  Graeme, Zig....

Clive, these rocks are from the same quarry, but have a different shape and texture to the Welsh Mountain scape. Having said that, the huge rock on the left of the mountain scape is made from the same stuff as these.

For anyone interested, here is some of my thinking on this scape.





First off, notice how there is a rock peak at each third (white line).

The red line leading up to the top right hand corner shows that the largest rock is pointing to the corner. The plant profile in this corner will follow this line up to the corner.

The red line pointing to the top left corner will be the plant profile for this side, and will be at a different angle to the right hand side.

The two plant lines intersect at substrate level. I haven`t put this intersection at one of the one third divisions, but have kept it off centre.

The rock circled in blue is pointing in the opposite direction to the general trend of the others to add a little tension. I have placed it off to the left in the hope that it is not too distracting.

The balance of plants is to have 2/3 of the plants on the right, and 1/3 on the left. This balance is also reflected in rock size.

To link both sides, I like to have one or two plants common to both sides C. parava and green Rotala, although planting on both sides is predominantely different. 

One thing I may have to address is that the two rocks front left and right are a slightly different colour to the rest and give an unwanted symmetry. The one on the right may be replaced with a paler rock, as I like the shape of the one on the left.

Dave.


----------



## zig (15 Mar 2008)

^What  

Looking good there Dave although I can't see the right hand side of the tank which is a bit jarring.

Very nice rocks, what are you using 2x24 T5 is it?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (15 Mar 2008)

Hay Dave, are you trying to compete with Zig on how many scapes in one year compotion   

Ok you want my critique??
Here goes------- First pants. Im abit scepticle about how well the two plants Cryp Parva and Hygro Compact will settle in with the rest of the plant choice, and also with the style of scape. I think it will make the scape confused and be to much of a contrast and disatration, IMO
I would personaly plant Rotala sp `green`along side Rotala sp `Nanjenshan` and Rotala
rotundifolia along side Didiplis diandra. To plant "green" next to "rotundifolia" would essentialy merge the two and you would loose the distiction of the two plants, which is why you bought them in the first place. By mixing the combinations you will have plants that contrast eachother, but not loose each other either, this will give more texture and interest IMO.
Get complicated with small clumps of mosses, riccia and UG in the forground areas between the rocks, mix them up and spread them all the way round, try not to have blocks of plant species in that area ( unless thats what you want obviously ). With mixing it up, it gives again more interest,contrast and more a feel of Nature Aquarium, which I think your trying to create.
Rock-----With the collection to the left. The first thing I see is a clean drop and curve from the rocks. So look at were they sit. All are in line on a curve with a clean top to bottom drop. It give the impresion of a wall, and there is no gradding down into the sand. 
Try swaping the very far left stone for the third one in,perhaps get rid of the forth stone or make it less imposing. The general feel i get from your rocks is that they are leaning/pointing to the top right hand corner. I think if this is not what your after, try pointing your lower smaller rock into ( on the same angle as your red lines on the left diagonal ) to the middle.

Thats it for now, luch break is over.
Hope you dont find my coments offensive, but more creative.

Cheers.


----------



## Dave Spencer (15 Mar 2008)

Thanks for the kicking, Graeme. Wrong time of the month?   Thanks for the time you have put in to this critique.

The Rotala green and rotundifolia aren`t together to Create a contrast of type, they will create a contrast of colour. The rotundifolia is behind the green to frame it, with the red just slightly taller. There is Didiplis diandra in front of the R. green, which will hopefully grow subtle red shoots and stems to box the R. green in. 

D. diandra and R. rotundifolia together would give too much red, IMO. There is R. green planted alongside R. `nanjenshan` on the right hand side.  

I feel Riccia is a no go with this scape, but the UG is just starting to kick in, and could find itself in several places. My main goal at the moment is to get P. helferi growing around the rock bases. It`s my first time with this plant, so I`ll see how it goes.

As for the rockwork, it is as if Michaelangelo laid them down himself  . Not sure what gradding is, but they are all buried deep in the sand.

Zig, lighting is 3 x 24W T5. Not sure why you can`t see the right hand side of the tank, but the issue has been raised.

Dave.


----------



## beeky (12 May 2008)

I love the composition with the rocks and don't notice the colour difference at all, maybe it's more noticeable in the flesh but looks good to me. I didn't notice the blue circled rock either, maybe I'm tension blind!

Don't listen to Graeme, he doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## nickyc (12 May 2008)

Isn't it time for a picture?!


----------



## daniel19831123 (13 May 2008)

You will be surprise to find that many times that rotala rotundifolia and didiplis diandra will turn out just green with possibly a tinge of red in them.


----------



## TDI-line (13 May 2008)

Lovely scape Dave.


----------



## Dave Spencer (26 May 2008)

Thanks for resurrecting the interest in this scape, guys.

Unfortunately, my personal life has resulted in this tank becomong very neglected.

I am currently in the process of retrieving it, with most plants having coped with the neglect very well; even the UG. 

The Didiplis diandra took quite a knock in the shade of the Rotala, and may not recover. We`ll see.

Due to the stems becoming overgrown, the lower areas were fairly light deficient, and suffered as a consequence. Some rigourous pruning has just left me with some of the unhealthier stems, but good old high lighting and EI dosing is bringing them all back.

One thing I have decided is that this tank is underfiltered, taking in to account the in line CO2 reactor with the Eheim 2213, so I have a Tetratec EX 700 on its way.

As a side note, the Hygrophila corymbosa `compact` disappeared without trace, never bouncing back like I hoped. I think this is the first plant that I have failed with. I am going to have to go to TGM and get some more, as failure is not an option.

Dave.


----------



## beeky (28 May 2008)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> As a side note, the Hygrophila corymbosa `compact` disappeared without trace, never bouncing back like I hoped. I think this is the first plant that I have failed with. I am going to have to go to TGM and get some more, as failure is not an option.
> Dave.



Hehe, I like your style.


----------



## Dave Spencer (12 Jul 2008)

Just to let you know, the 120cm is almost a reality, so I am currently using this tank to grow some stems for it to keep the costs down. Then I will get back to trying to sort this 60cm out.

Dave.


----------

